# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Low energy, depression, and difficulty to orgasm

## babydoll7

I'm 34 and have had a slow decline in energy, an increase in depression, and difficulty reaching orgasm. I have taken all the traditional routes...tried several antidepressants/mood stabilizers, increased my daily exercise, changed my diet, added vitamins, starting meditating, etc...yet I am constantly lethargic, and lacking my normal excitement for life. I've had tons of BW done over the past few years, yet everything seems fine. After watching my husband have extreme results with raising his test levels, I began my own research. 

I've come to the conclusion that my hormone levels need assistance. Since I have witnessed great success with others; I'm considering test, HGH, or something of the sort. I know it's a balancing but I'm not against "trial and error". 

Has anyone had normal BW, experienced these issues, and had success in adding a hormone? Anyone have a direction to point me towards?

----------


## lovbyts

I know it can be a little slow in here sometimes but I'm sure someone will come around to help you out soon who knows more about female hormones than myself.

In the mean time it would be most helpful if you could post up one of your last test results with the ranges. If you dont have a copy on hand then call your doctor and ask for copies of all your test. A lot of them are available online now days as well via your doctors office.

What a doctor may tell you is NORMAL or within range is far from the truth. Some still use outdated data ranges and some just dont know what to look for even though it's their field. We (men) run into this 9x out of 10 when trying to get our testosterone in range.

DONT jump on testosterone or anything like that without a LOT more research. There is a HUGE difference of what women should take and how much compared to men and some of the side effects are not desirable to women and also not reversible.

Good luck and dont give up.

----------


## kelkel

I know a couple females who are on replacement with successful results. Hopefully you do as well.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I advised one of my clients to have blood work done to check her hormones. The Dr. put her on HRT and took almost 9 months to get her straightened out. She gained about 20 lbs at one point before the Doc got her dialed in. She's now lost all that weight and looks great. I recommend that you go see an endo before you self medicate. I've been around steroids for a long time and I know that I don't know much about women's endo system.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

I highly rec you see an endo and get blood work

----------


## 4love

> I'm 34 and have had a slow decline in energy, an increase in depression, and difficulty reaching orgasm. I have taken all the traditional routes...tried several antidepressants/mood stabilizers, increased my daily exercise, changed my diet, added vitamins, starting meditating, etc...yet I am constantly lethargic, and lacking my normal excitement for life. I've had tons of BW done over the past few years, yet everything seems fine. After watching my husband have extreme results with raising his test levels, I began my own research. 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that my hormone levels need assistance. Since I have witnessed great success with others; I'm considering test, HGH, or something of the sort. I know it's a balancing but I'm not against "trial and error". 
> 
> Has anyone had normal BW, experienced these issues, and had success in adding a hormone? Anyone have a direction to point me towards?



I have (formally known as sexy4mysweetheart) and I am much more better-er now! message me and we can chat lady  :Smilie:

----------


## Times Roman

check for sleep apnea yet?

----------


## athletic.guy

Some anti depressants have a negative effect reaching an orgasm..

----------


## philomena

a4m.com is the anti aging association you can find a dr in your area. you are at the exact age when you start feeling the decline. remember an anti aging specialist will compare you blood work to that of a 25 yr. old. that is optimal age

----------


## lovbyts

> a4m.com is the anti aging association you can find a dr in your area. you are at the exact age when you start feeling the decline. remember an anti aging specialist will compare you blood work to that of a 25 yr. old. that is optimal age


Wow, I would love to see the medical journal where it tells the EXACT age you feel a decline.
I think I must be physic because when I saw and read your 1st post in the HRT male section I got the feeling you were trying to rep your product/site and not really asking a question.

Bye bye now.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Post your blood work and you will get more help - otherwise it's all hypothetical and hard to make suggestions.

----------


## Roger11

Post up your BW results for the gurus here to check, get some done asap and post them up so there recent. Good luck

----------


## 1979 Trans Am

My wife (in her late 40's) was having real issues with low energy levels, constant fatigue, moodiness, etc. She is full time professional and manages her diet very well and is not overweight. But, she was constantly wore out. It was really frustrating.

She told me she was done being this way and started to research menopause symptoms, etc. She's not there, yet, but had similar symptoms. She finally found a specialist who works with women and they did a lot of blood work and found out her Thyroid was off, her Test levels were practically zero and her estrogen was out of whack. I think the Thyroid plays a big role in all of this, but they gave her some options and she chose to do the six month Test/Estro pellet and adjusted her T4 meds. It took about 5-6 weeks, but it sure made a difference! She has a lot more energy and her mood is much better. She is resting better and is back in aerobic classes (her choice) and I couldn't be happier for her. Like the others have mentioned, do your homework, seek out a professional who treats women so you can make an informed decision. So far, my wife is not having any issues with undesirable side effects. Actually, it's been a great choice for her. Good luck!

----------

